# Bowel Movements



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

So things aren't chugging along like they used to. What changes can we make in our every day lives to keep ourselves regular without taking laxatives? The obvious is a healthy diet of tomatoes, onions, garlic, carrots, broccoli, cabbage, citrus fruits, apples, berries, bananas, melons, prunes, avocado, olive oil, leafy vegetables, beans, peas, nuts. Rice and cheese in moderation as they tend to be constipating and of course plenty of water. Bon Appetit!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

And for crying out loud, back off some of the opiates. Jeeze, eat a cheese and vicodin sandwich, what do you think is going to happen? Rather, not happen...


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

:tmi::runforhills:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Fried foods make me bloat for days!! And seems to be harder to digest in my old age. :grit:
Since I have stayed away from fried foods and bread :Bawling: I am more regular.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

doingitmyself said:


> :tmi::runforhills:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You may be more regular, but I don't ever see you being more normal. :grin: :kiss:


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

just drink coffee in the mornings!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Try baby food....seems to work GREAT on my little one. Ewwwww!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Seriously, drink plenty of water and, if necessary, eat prunes.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Terri in WV said:


> You may be more regular, but I don't ever see you being more normal. :grin: :kiss:


~flings poo~...whats normal?....LOL


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Terri in WV said:


> You may be more regular, but I don't ever see you being more normal. :grin: :kiss:


That's cause She's a Texan!!,,They're all full of ,,,,sheep dip,,,

:icecream: 
:lookout:




:whistlin:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Hard to follow. Easy to track.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I know people who swear by enemas, but that sure sounds messy.

Also, in essence World War I was basically started from triple dog dares between cousins trying to one up each other, except that they happened to be Kings, and Kaisers, and Arch Dukes. I also think they were not regular, which I'm sure greatly contributed to their bad attitudes.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> That's cause She's a Texan!!,,They're all full of ,,,,sheep dip,,,
> 
> :icecream:
> :lookout:
> ...


Watch it now!!

[youtube]DPtfsk4ETjM[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

So if I am regular, does it mean I am NOT full of "you know"????


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Coffee is binding, alcohol is dehydrating.

bananas are binding Doodle, not good for regularity but good for binding up wet poo if one has it.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

City Bound said:


> not good for regularity but good for binding up wet poo if one has it.



Where is the vomit smiley???


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

shanzone2001 said:


> So if I am regular, does it mean I am NOT full of "you know"????


I doubt it, you're here aren't you? :grin:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

cheese makes it so I im bound up like Hogans goat
prune juice can cause me to shoot through a keyhole at 30ft


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Coffee is binding, alcohol is dehydrating.
> 
> bananas are binding Doodle, not good for regularity but good for binding up wet poo if one has it.


I know it's confusing because bananas are in the brat diet to help with diarrhea, but it can also help normalize intestinal motility.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

doodlemom said:


> I know it's confusing because bananas are in the brat diet to help with diarrhea, but it can also help normalize intestinal motility.


And leg cramps!!! ....and nevermind :happy2:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm leery of any thread that actively bashes bananas.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm a bit surprised by this thread,,,,Hmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,

Guess maybe,,that's why it's been so slow around here and why people seem,,,

Uh,,, unhappy,,I mean uncrappy!!!!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Rich in pectin, bananas aid digestion and gently chelate toxins and heavy metals from the body
~ Bananas act as a prebiotic, stimulating the growth of friendly bacteria in the bowel. They also produce digestive enzymes to assist in absorbing nutrients.
~ Constipated? High fiber in bananas can help normalize bowel motility.
~ Got the runs? Bananas are soothing to the digestive tract and help restore lost electrolytes after diarrhea.

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/036771_bananas_digestion_health_benefits.html##ixzz2r4Ml88cb

http://www.naturalnews.com/036771_bananas_digestion_health_benefits.html#


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

What else helps the digestive system? I have always had issues being full of poo, ~sling away~..LOL I've learned what to cut out, but what can I eat to help?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> What else helps the digestive system? I have always had issues being full of poo, ~sling away~..LOL I've learned what to cut out, but what can I eat to help?



Riddex,,,,:kiss:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Smell this hanky.....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> Riddex,,,,:kiss:


Smell this Hanky....LOL :angel:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> Riddex,,,,:kiss:


Smell this hanky...it wont hurt I promise :angel:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> Riddex,,,,:kiss:


Smell this Hanky....LOL!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Smell this hanky...it wont hurt I promise :angel:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Smell this hanky...it wont hurt I promise :angel:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Smell this hanky...it wont hurt I promise :angel:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Smell this hanky...it wont hurt I promise :angel:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> Riddex,,,,:kiss:


Smell this hanky...it wont hurt I promise :angel:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't know about the Kaisers etc. but I've always heard that George the third was terribly constipated . no wonder he went batty! it doesn't matter about all that stuff like water veggies and the rest of it for me. my mother was the same way. night before last I took 6 T milk of magnesia,3 herbal laxatives, a few prunes and anything else I could find that I thought would work. ~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Never wave a hanky towards someone with bowel movement issues. They might run behind a bush with it.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Watch it now!!
> 
> [youtube]DPtfsk4ETjM[/youtube]


Poo Fairy will you marry me? I like a little Saturday night fun. don't care much for your car. but what the heck. and you sing good.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'm still working on that jar of ghost pepper salsa. If that won't keep you regular. nothing will. Great stuff!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

"Tally ho!!! Back to Facebook for the wrap party!!!"


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Those ain't "Twisted X",,boots,,,,,,,Ain't afraid of em,,,,Now you on the other hand,,,,,Well.....


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

4 tall glasses of water drank within a half hour should make most "go."


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Seriously....this .....WORKS........

The reviews, although hilarious....seriously....get the deathbears...

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3FTHSH0UNRHOH/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R3FTHSH0UNRHOH

Works better than white grape juice.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

~~backing slowly out of the thread~~

I think I wandered into a geriatric thread.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Tommyice said:


> ~~backing slowly out of the thread~~
> 
> I think I wandered into a geriatric thread.


 Doodle started it.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Doodle started it.


Oh, I think Ramblin did!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

doodlemom said:


> Oh, I think Ramblin did!


You are the baby of this crowd, but your memory fails!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Take care of your colon and your colon will take care of you  

*ask me how I know.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

An apple a day, just saying. AND lots of water.







































I have also to been known use a few stewed prunes now and then....James


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

No Tommy . . . it is just a "slow news day".............


Here . .take all your darn arguments to the outhouse . . . . 

Ya I know . .it is 20 below zero . . . . . .Have fun . . . .don't linger too long..........


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> I'm still working on that jar of ghost pepper salsa. If that won't keep you regular. nothing will. Great stuff!


 
LOL!!! you wont have bowel movement issues for quite awhile after that pepper package Santa sent ya....LOL!!!!:hysterical:ound::hysterical:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The jalapenos aren't even lukewarm in comparison. I can't believe folks have any kind of colon issues with that kind of stuff available. I've been mixing the salsa in with chilli for some extra bite. Thanks Santa! 

.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

You know how sometimes people complain that, "This thread is useless without pictures!"?


This definitely is not one of those threads!!!

TRellis


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> No Tommy . . . it is just a "slow news day".............
> 
> 
> Here . .take all your darn arguments to the outhouse . . . .
> ...


I'm reading this in a funny joking way so I'm gonna like it


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

this thread seems pretty regular, seems to be flowing well.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

city bound said:


> this thread seems pretty regular, seems to be flowing well.



View attachment 21610


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Noticed that Jessica made "twerking" popular 
LONG before Miley even thought about it . . .

She sure looks regular to me!


----------



## Emily*Knight (Mar 21, 2013)

Though this thread has deteriorated at an astronomical rate the best cure in this house was located in the Home Remedies Book. It seems to be mashed potatoes and corn served at the same meal. It works wonderfully for the man of the house. Now when those two items are served we all know what's going on with him. No more expensive laxatives here! :teehee:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

copperkid3 said:


> Noticed that Jessica made "twerking" popular
> LONG before Miley even thought about it . . .
> 
> She sure looks regular to me!


Who's Jessica?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Watch it now!!
> 
> [youtube]DPtfsk4ETjM[/youtube]





doodlemom said:


> Who's Jessica?


+ + + + + + + + +
Obviously you didn't watch the 
compulsary video provided by Fowler.
Guaranteed to move those compacted bowels w/o harsh chemicals!

Sorry Poo Fairy . . . :trollface


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

copperkid3 said:


> + + + + + + + + +
> Obviously you didn't watch the
> compulsary video provided by Fowler.
> Guaranteed to move those compacted bowels w/o harsh chemicals!
> ...


Too bad that pretty young lady does not have an ounce of brains in her head.

TRellis


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

What brains she might of had seem to all have descended to her Buttski.........


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

If she's NOT smart, then she lucked 
into one smart manager.

Her assests are close to a billion dollars!




(Did I just mention assests in a thread about bowel movements?!!!)


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

If I knew the General Lee was in it I would have watched it earlier. Sweet Mopar. Too bad all those people in the video kept blocking my view of it.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I wouldn't want to walk a mile in her shoes.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

copperkid3 said:


> If she's NOT smart, then she lucked
> into one smart manager.


Her father is her manager according to a quick internet search.



> Her assests are close to a billion dollars!



Nope!!! Only $100 million. But that is about $99,999,999.00 more than I have in my pocket right now.

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-celebrities/singers/jessica-simpson-net-worth/




> (Did I just mention assests in a thread about bowel movements?!!!)



He!He!He! Yes you did!


TRellis


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

If she is worth that much cabbage does that mean that her poooo don't stink...??


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

This reminds me......



[YOUTUBE]BR4yQFZK9YM[/YOUTUBE]


----------

